# Does Anyone Dual ZebraLight on the Same Headband



## mikedeason (Dec 3, 2011)

Was considering ordering another H600 or mabe an AA Zebra HL to put on the same headband as my current H600.

Just walking so not worried about weight.

Is this done alot?


----------



## Bolster (Dec 3, 2011)

I did it for awhile with two H501w's, worked fine, need to tighten the headband a little to counteract the additional weight.

I wouldn't try it with two H600s as they'd be pointing their hotspots in different directions, but you can get by with it if you have a floody light.


----------



## mikedeason (Dec 3, 2011)

thanks, after reading that there is a pure flood version of the H600 coming soon, I thought it might be a good combo with my current H600.

These HL's are so inexpensive for the amount of light they output I may just give it a try.

Would be cool if Zebralight offered a 2x18650 with lamps on front and tail,


----------



## Outdoorsman5 (Dec 3, 2011)

When I go camping I wear my H51 and my H501w on the same band. This is lightweight enough and gives me a throwy option & a floody option. One is worn on the front and the other is positioned in back when not in use. Good set up.


----------



## eh4 (Dec 3, 2011)

I don't have a Zebralight yet BUT, this is exactly my plan for long running, high quality lighting for close work.
The numbers for the H51Fc AA Floody High CRI headlamp are really good at mid levels, M1 is posted as 27 lumens for 10.5 hours with M2 at 13 lumens for 26 hours! Double that up with two lamps and I believe that'll be plenty for needlework or what have you. I'm looking forward to working out an over under band system to let the lights sit close together with stereo light coming out over my eyes, or to fix the lights in the bands by their base caps and have a wider dual light source, should do good things for eliminating shadows with close fine work.
Very excited, wish I had the extra 124$ right now, maybe after Christmas gifts are taken care of... working in the dark will never be the same.


----------



## varuscelli (Dec 3, 2011)

If I were using two ZebraLight headlamps on a single headband (especially if it might involve two as big as the H600), I'd do it with a Fenix headband and set it up something like this. Disregard the hat since hat visors and ZebraLight headlamps don't generally go well together. I just needed something to sort of simulate a human head. 

This setup works just fine. Using the H600 in one of the side holders does not result in any blocked light. You just slide the holder toward the front and with the Fenix holder you can angle the lamp any direction you wish. A ZL lamp holder is also easily placed on the Fenix headband as shown with the front lamp. The Fenix headband is thicker and more substantial than ZL headbands, so the heavier weight of the H600 (or two of them) is a lot less of an issue than on the lighter weight ZL headbands.


----------



## mikedeason (Dec 3, 2011)

Very cool varuscelli !

Im going to order the Fenix headband and the flood version of the H600 when it comes out.

The combination of the flood and non floody H600 on the same headband should be awesome!


----------



## varuscelli (Dec 3, 2011)

mikedeason said:


> Would be cool if Zebralight offered a 2x18650 with lamps on front and tail,



Or a 1x18650 body with head that has a front and back reflector (one on either side of the head) and some kind of switch to toggle between the two. Rotate the body in the holder to bring the desired reflector into play (flood or spot). Others would just suggest a removable reflector, I suppose...but if you could just click to switch between heads....well, that'd be pretty cool, too.


----------



## varuscelli (Dec 3, 2011)

mikedeason said:


> Very cool varuscelli !
> 
> Im going to order the Fenix headband and the flood version of the H600 when it comes out.
> 
> The combination of the flood and non floody H600 on the same headband should be awesome!



I'm not sure if you're familiar with the Fenix headband or not, but it's really intended to hold one or two flashlights...but it works really well with this kind of setup, too, with two headlamps -- or with one flashlight and one headlamp.


----------



## mikedeason (Dec 4, 2011)

No, I wasnt familiar with that headband but now I want one.

I really like my H600 but allways wanting bigger and better...

Do you think the floody version on the H600 (when it becomes avail) would work well in conjunction with the regular H600 on that Fenix Headband??


----------



## varuscelli (Dec 4, 2011)

mikedeason said:


> Do you think the floody version on the H600 (when it becomes avail) would work well in conjunction with the regular H600 on that Fenix Headband??



Well, we won't really know about H602 performance (the 18650 flood version) until we start to see it in action...and in part it depends on if you mean keeping them both on the headband but using them one at a time (based on situation) or actually using both at the same time. 

When I've been using the Fenix headband, I've used it with a flashlight to get throw and a headlamp for immediate vicinity flood (especially to get some light down around my feet) and using both of those at the same time for the most part (but cutting one or the other off sometimes, depending on how much light I actually needed at the time).

If you haven't seen it, here's a thread I started on using the Fenix headband with both a flashlight and ZL headlamp that you might find of some interest. 

Fenix Headband + Throw Light + ZebraLight Flood


----------



## mikedeason (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks for the link.

I ordered the headband and I should be able to use my Fenix PD31 in the flashlight holster on the side and I will use The Zebra H600 on the front like in your pic.

I was looking at a Deft EDC Lr for the other side of the band but I think the diameter of that light is too wide.


----------



## varuscelli (Dec 5, 2011)

mikedeason said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> I ordered the headband and I should be able to use my Fenix PD31 in the flashlight holster on the side and I will use The Zebra H600 on the front like in your pic.
> 
> I was looking at a Deft EDC Lr for the other side of the band but I think the diameter of that light is too wide.



It's definitely going to take you a bit of experimenting to find out what's going to give you what you'd like to see. With the H600 up front, I have no idea what will work to enhance that since the H600 on its higher settings works pretty well from both throw and spill standpoint. I say this in regard to using an additional flashlight that will actually fit the Fenix headband holders and work well in conjunction with the H600 (either giving you more throw or used simultaneously). 

What you might consider is a small diameter 18650 flashlight like the ShiningBeam S-Mini. I think there are two or three 18650 flashlights out there that will fit the size limits of the Fenix headband holders, but most 18650 lights have too large a diameter (as I'm pretty sure you already know)...and most AA lights won't (I don't think) do much to enhance using the H600 on the front. (that is, the H600 will likely outperform them) 

Personally, I think it would be great to be able to attach both the H600 and H602, but anything coupled with the H600 is going to take some playing around with to see if it works for you in your own environment. I'll be interested in hearing what you have to say once you start experimenting with different combinations available to you.


----------



## scs (Jul 30, 2015)

Do most of the ZL flashlights fit into the headband holder for their headlamp counterparts?
If so, has anyone tried using two holders, one in front holding a ZL headlamp and another on the side holding a ZL flashlight?


----------



## RAM2 (Aug 12, 2015)

scs said:


> Do most of the ZL flashlights fit into the headband holder for their headlamp counterparts?
> If so, has anyone tried using two holders, one in front holding a ZL headlamp and another on the side holding a ZL flashlight?




See post #6.


----------



## scs (Aug 13, 2015)

RAM2 said:


> See post #6.



RAM2, I had read that post before posting. The picture in the post shows two ZL headlamps on the headband.
I'm asking about putting a ZL flashlight and a ZL headlamp on a ZL headband using two holders.


----------



## markr6 (Aug 13, 2015)

scs said:


> RAM2, I had read that post before posting. The picture in the post shows two ZL headlamps on the headband.
> I'm asking about putting a ZL flashlight and a ZL headlamp on a ZL headband using two holders.



Someone did this. I can't remember who, or even find the thread. I believe it was a SC62 on top of head (top band) and headlamp in the usual place. Maybe an H602?


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 13, 2015)

There was another CPF guy (can't find the thread) who wore a ZL headlamp on his head AND NECK. That's two lights.

IIRC, one was flood and one was throw. He posted beamshots, it was cool. I'd link you guys, but can't seem to find the thread.


----------



## WigglyTheGreat (Aug 24, 2015)

When trail running/walking I use a 600w on the head and a 602w around the waist. This works a lot better than mounting both above the eye level. You can see trail detail likes roots or whatever and are less likely to get tripped up with the waist mount. It's awesome how the 602w is so floody that it doesn't need to be aimed just pointed forward and it lights up from your feet to way up into the trees above. I took the top strap off both my zebralights as they aren't need. The 602 zebra band fits my waist so no need for another mounting option. I have about size 35 waist. Sometimes I wear one around my neck and this works ok to, but I prefer the second one mounted at waist level.


----------



## MX421 (Sep 3, 2015)

I've got a Zebralight h602f and i was thinking either the flashlight (or flashlights ) on the side like someone said above using either a Fenix mount as pictured or a ZL mount (for a SC52 for instance). Alternatively, I was considering getting a smaller Zebralight, like a H32w and mounting it on the top strap above the other light. I thought it might tend to point upwards though. I like the waist idea better though for the floody light.


----------



## geokite (Sep 12, 2015)

I've rigged up a H52w on the front, and a H502r on the back, with a top strap. Great for running on the road so cars can see you from behind, and the back light perfectly balances the front light (not that they are that heavy).

Steve


----------

